# [Python] wbarconf dejo de funcionar. (Cerrado)

## deovex

Buenas, tengo una pequeña duda con python.

Tengo el programa wbarconf instalado en mi gentoo que funciona perfectamente con python 2.7 y tuve que actualizar a python 3.1 con eselect y luego python-updater y el programa wbarconf dejó de funcionar. Por lo tanto tuve que volver al python 2.7 para que funcione bien con el dicho programa. Entonces mi pregunta es como mantener el python 3.1 mientras que wbarconf funcione bien con el python 2.7, no se si me explico bien.

Al ejecutar el programa wbarconf, me tira el mensaje:

```

File "/usr/bin/wbarconf", line 525

    print clr

            ^

SyntaxError: invalid syntax

```

Saludos.Last edited by deovex on Sun Sep 25, 2011 9:44 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## gringo

python-updater debería instalar los módulos necesarios para todas las versiones de python que tengas instaladas.

saluetes

----------

## agdg

La sintaxis de python 3 es distinta a la de python 2. Es probable que wbar no este portado a python 3, y por ello no funciona.

----------

## deovex

Gracias a ustedes por contestar.

Con wbar funciona bien pero wbarconf, es un gráfico que te permite configurar wbar, no funciona.

Wbarconf no esta soportado con el nuevo python, como bien aclara @agdg.

Gracias!

----------

